# GHG Mallies



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

A dozen or so of these and a dozen or so of the HC's, duck soup!!!

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=1472


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Those are nice, how much do they run for? Would love to add some of these to my field spread if there were ducks that use the field...Although Ill just make the spread look awesome  and those hardcores look nice too, there is a competition coming around?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

These will really get the people saying that duck field decoys aren't needed: they're 80 or 100 bucks per four.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

80.00 for 6. :roll:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Ill stick with the goose decoys


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I really like those decoys! Or atleast I did, until i saw the price! :lol: This truely is a rich man's sport.
:beer:


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

80 bucks for six of those?!?!  Jeez all you have to do is shell 40 more and you've got the goose decoys.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Oops, my bad, I thought he was talking about the G&H Fullbody Mallards.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Heres another in the corn.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=1495


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

They definately look good!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Those look pretty bad ***, but I would buy the hardcores before I bought those. Just my .02


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

WOW! Those look unreal...or really real I mean. The price isn't bad when you consider this, flambeau enticers have been the staple for full-body mallards for the past decade and they go for $150 a dozen. These go for $160. When you compare the two is it worth the extra $10 for these? IMO yes, as long as they hold up.

Like others have said there's going to be a lot of people who say these are too expensive but my guess is they're the same people who thought enticers are too expensive.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am glad that Field Hunter said he would buy duck decoys this year!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

What do you think, djleye, you have 7 dozen canadas, the other guys have a couple dozen each.....I buy 2 dozen of these duck decoys....should look pretty good!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

OK, You buy three dozen of them *and* a trailer and I will let you scout for me again this year!!!!! :lol:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Most of the time(water hunting) you probably wouldn't need them. But a lot of times when you are having birds flare when hunting small water from the bank, I think these would work. I'll probably buy some after I get a dozen or 2 goose floaters.


----------



## Trigger259 (Apr 13, 2005)

Those hens look awesome. Dont ask me to choose between the real one and the decoy.


----------



## NEHONKERZ (Jan 17, 2005)

Those would look awsome around a ice hole!


----------

